# Need Duramx diesel service guadalajara



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 2004 chev duramx and I strongly suspect the injectors are going. (white smoke on idle) Does anyone know a dealer inthe guadalajar area that works on them? <snip>
The rub is they were just done less than a year and 10K ago in California, but I am not sure I can drive it that far safely.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Forum Rule 4: For your own protection, do not post personal contact information, such as email addresses. Anyone who has the information that telcoman is looking for should send him a PM. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Any good diesel service facility can check your injectors and the injector pump. You may want to check your fuel filter (Racor?) first to be sure that you do not have water being sent to the injectors. These are just a few that Google provided:
servicios de inyección diesel en Guadalajara, Jalisco
servicios de inyecci?n diesel en Guadalajara, Jalisco

servicios de inyección diesel en Guadalajara, Jalisco - Lobos Diesel Refacciones Y Servicios en Lobos Diesel Le Ofrecemos Un Amplio Surtido De Refacciones Para Su ...
Directorio Jalisco :: SERVICIO DIESEL GONZALEZ
Directorio de Empresas y Servicios de M?xico › DIRECTORIO JALISCO

servicio diesel gonzalez es una empresa dedicada a reparacion mecanica en general de automoviles y camiones, ubicada en guadalajara, jalisco.
Servicio Ignición Diesel en Guadalajara - Laboratorios de ...
guadalajara.opendi.mx/81222.html

Servicio Ignición Diesel en Guadalajara con número de teléfono: 3336191293, dirección y plano urbano interactivo. Llame ahora gratis a Servicio Ignición Diesel o ...


----------

